# Athletic Numbering...



## Radiator (May 30, 2009)

Currently my shop does not offer athletic numbering and it recently has become more of a problem and has caused us to lose a little business. We decided we would begin to offer it and then we ran into our current problem. Should we make a set number screens to just have at all times to make numbering prints? Or should we use plastisol transfers? We decided that it would be too expensive to get all the screens for the numbers and just have them around for the few sports orders we get, whereas I've heard plastisol transfers are affordable, easy and pretty high quality. I'm wondering, however, now that I've begun shopping around and haven't found much, who the best vendors are who can provide low cost, numbering plastisol transfers? Thanks for your time I hope you can help me out!


----------



## creativeloop (Apr 18, 2008)

Ace Transfer, Versatrans, Transfer Express all have numbering packages of plastisol transfers

Stahls has cad-cut numbers available.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

+1 for ACE and Versatrans and I believe FM Expressions has a numbering product.

Versatranz offers vinyl and screen printed numbers. I think ACE has vinyl only but double check that.


----------

